# Expat Family in Bacolod



## Landon Rich (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello,

My family and I have been living in Bacolod for almost two years now. We have two little children (3 years and 1). We would love to connect with some fellow expats who have children around that age and have time to socialize. 

We find it hard often times because we do not have nanny's or helpers so if we do go out to dinner etc., we have our kids. With the dynamic of my work it leaves my wife alone during the day with nothing to do. She is really looking for someone to connect with. 

Thanks

Landon


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Landon Rich said:


> Hello,
> 
> My family and I have been living in Bacolod for almost two years now. We have two little children (3 years and 1). We would love to connect with some fellow expats who have children around that age and have time to socialize.
> 
> ...


Hi Landon and welcome, I think we still have a member or two over your way that might have some ideas.
Short of that, you might want to visit your local Brgy Police as they may know of other expat families where you are-at least in your local area..


----------

